# نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة



## عصام صايغ (3 يوليو 2009)

بفرض ان لدينا نظام بناء بالحوائط الحاملة كيف يمكن التاكد من ان الطوب الحامل يستطيع سند الاحمال المسلطة عليه ولمزيد من الدقة في السؤال نأخذ المثال التالي:
بفرض ان لدينا غرفة ابعادها(4m*4m*4m) سقفها بلاطة مصمتة مسنودة علي ابيام بالجهات الاربعة الابيام مستندة علي الحوائط 
1- كيف يمكن التاكد من ان الطوب الحامل يستطيع سند الاحمال المسلطة عليه 
2- هل الممكن سند البلاطة علي الحوائط مباشرة والاكتفاء ببيم واحد يقسم البلاطة الي قسمين يستند هذا البيم علي الحوائط
3- هل يشترط ان تكون البلاطة المسنودة علي حوائط من نوع البلاطات الهوردى
4- هل لارتفاع وسمك الحائط علاقة في مقاومة الحائط للاحمال
ارجو من الكل التكرم بالرد علي هذه الاسئله


----------



## عصام صايغ (3 يوليو 2009)

انا حديث التخرج ارجو ان يساعدني كل من يشاهد هذا السؤال حتي ولو بالرد علي نقطة واحدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

عصام صايغ قال:


> 1- كيف يمكن التاكد من ان الطوب الحامل يستطيع سند الاحمال المسلطة عليه


 
أولا بالنسبة للسؤال الاول مفروض ان حضرتك بتشرخ البلاطة عادى وتحسب الاحمال الموزعة الموجودة على الجوانب كان بتحسب بالضبط احمال الكمرات ولتحسب منها الاجهادات على الحوائط ولكن لا اتذكر القيمة التى يتم المقارنة بها للصدق وساحاول البحث عنها 



عصام صايغ قال:


> 2- هل الممكن سند البلاطة علي الحوائط مباشرة والاكتفاء ببيم واحد يقسم البلاطة الي قسمين يستند هذا البيم علي الحوائط


 
نعم على حد علمى لتنقل الحمل من البلاطة الى الحائط وهى تعتبر ميدة فوق الحائط وليست كمرة



عصام صايغ قال:


> 3- هل يشترط ان تكون البلاطة المسنودة علي حوائط من نوع البلاطات الهوردى


 
طبعا لا ممكن ان تكون البلاطات المرتكزة على الحوائط مصمتة



عصام صايغ قال:


> 4- هل لارتفاع وسمك الحائط علاقة في مقاومة الحائط للاحمال


 
اكيد لسمك الحوائط دور فى مقاومة الاحمال المؤثرة عليها من البلاطات ومن الادوار المختلفة لانه يؤثر على الاجهاد المؤثر على تلك الحوائط حيث يزداد سمك الحائط كلما اقتربنا من الاساسات

اعتذر ان الاجابات غير وافية تماما لانى لم أقم بتعلية مبنى حوائط حاملة سوى مرة واحدة من فترة كبيرة واذا وجدت اية اجابات اخرى سأوافيك بها ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دى مقالة وجدتها بالنت عن البناء بالحوائط الحاملة ارجو ان تفيدك

الطوب الأحمر وأنواع الحجارة ​


المقدمة 
تاريخ البناء بالطوب الأحمر الفخاري قديم ويمتد إلى 10.000 سنة ماضية ، حيث كانت وحدة البناء من الطوب الأحمر المصنع من الطين تمثل البدايات الأولى لبناء المنازل ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك بوضوح في المباني القديمة .
ولوحدات البناء من الطوب الأحمر المصنعة من الطين عدة مميزات وخواص كونها مصنعة من مادة موجودة في الطبيعة مع سهولة تشكيلها بعدة أشكال ومقاسات إضافة إلى قوتها وتحملها للحرارة مع إمكانية تجانسها في البناء مع المواد الأخرى مثل الأخشاب والأحجار.​



الطوب الأحمر 
نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة هو عبارة عن بناء الحوائط بالطوب الأحمر الحامل المخصص لحمل الأوزان حيث تصل مقاومة هذا النوع من الطوب حوالي 150 كغم/سم ²، أي أن الطوبة الواحدة مقاس 20 سم× 20سم ×40سم تستطيع حمل حوالي 120 طن من الأحمال والأوزان ويتم بناء الحوائط من هذا الطوب لغرض تحميل أوزان وأحمال السقف بواسطة الأعصاب الخرسانية الجاهزة والطوب الهوردي الأحمر مباشرة على تلك الحوائط 
أي أن تعريف الحوائط الحاملة هي تحويل الحوائط الفاصلة في مباني الخرسانة الهيكلية إلى حوائط حاملة وحذف الهيكل الخرساني للمبنى ، وهذا التحويل يؤدي إلى توظيف الحوائط لحمل الأوزان كوظيفة رئيسية إضافة إلى وظيفة الفصل بين المساحات 
واستخدام هذا الأسلوب في البناء سوف يؤدي إلى توفير حوالى 20% من تكاليف الهيكل الخرساني (القواعد المنفصلة ، الرقاب ، الميدات الأرضية ، الأعمدة وكمرات السقف)​ 



نظام البناء بالجدران الحاملة من الطوب الأحمر الفخاري​ 
الملخص : يمثل الطوب الأحمر أحد أقدم المواد المستخدمة في البناء منذ بداية تاريخ البشرية.
وقد استخدم قبل عشر آلاف سنة في البناء نظراً لسهولة استخدامه وقوة ومتانة تحمله إضافة إلى تواجده في البيئة المجاورة للإنسان مما يجعل تكلفة استخدامه وتصنيعه مقبولة منخفضة مقارنة مع مواد البناء الأخرى. 
وتحاول هذه الدراسة إظهار امتيازات وتاريخ استخدام الطوب الأحمر في البناء وأسباب العزوف عنه في بداية القرن العشرين عند ظهور الخرسانة وقضبان حديد التسليح ، وإظهار امتيازات البناء بالجدران الحاملة من الطوب الأحمر الفخاري والذي بدأ يظهر من جديد لارتفاع تكاليف البناء بالخرسانة المسلحة وخصوصاً في المباني ذات الدورين ، وسوف نستعرض من خلال هذه الدراسة تجربة مصانع الميمني للطوب الأحمر في البناء بالجدران الحاملة ومدى توفير هذه الطريقة في تكاليف البناء إضافة إلى الجوانب الجمالية والمعمارية.​ 
تطور صناعة الطوب الأحمر :
مع بداية القرن العشرين ظهرت الحاجة للمباني المرتفعة ذات الأدوار المتكررة ، ومع ضعف تطور تقنيات البناء بالطوب الأحمر كان البديل السريع لمثل تلك المباني هي الخرسانة المسلحة وكان آخر مبنى شاهق من 16 دور يبنى بواسطة الطوب الأحمر هو مبنى ماند نوك (Manadnock) في شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1891م ، حيث كانت سماكة الجدران في الدور الأرضي حوالي 2م مما أعاق امكانية الاستمرار في بناء مثل تلك المباني بهذه الطريقة لزيادة سماكة الجدران وزيادة العوامل والتكاليف الاقتصادية لتحقيق ذلك 
ومن هنا ظهرت الحاجة للهيكل الخرساني بدلا من الجدران الحاملة والتي استمرت عبر التاريخ بسبب عدم مواكبة تقنيات البناء بالجدران الحاملة لمتطلبات العصر مما ساعد في سرعة تحول تقنيات البناء لاستخدام اسلوب البناء بالهيكل الخرساني (1) . في عام 1921م ومع ظهور الحاجة المتزايدة للبنايات المرتفعة والمباني بشكل عام ظهرت مشاكل ارتفاع اسعار الخرسانة المسلحة مما حدا بالباحثين إلى إعادة النظر في امكانية دراسة تطوير الطوب الأحمر الفخاري مع استخدام حديد التسليح للوصول إلى تكاليف اقتصادية في اعمال تنفيذ المباني ، وفي عام 1940م توصلت المجموعة الاوربية للمهندسين والمعماريين إلى انتاج طوب أحمر فخاري تصل قوة كسره إلى 8000 رطل / البوصة المربعة (500) كيلو جرام/سم2 بينما كانت اقصى قوة كسر للخرسانة المسلحة في ذلك الوقت لاتتجاوز (2500) رطل/ البوصة المربعة (175) كجم/سم2 ، وبهذا الانجاز زادت وتيرة البحث والاختبارات على مادة الطوب الأحمر الفخاري حيث توصل الكسندر برهمر (Alaxander Brehmer ) من الجيش البريطاني في الهند إلى إمكانية تصميم قطاعات المباني بالطوب الأحمر المسلح بنفس نظريات ومعادلات الخرسانة المسلحة . وقد ساعد هذا الاكتشاف الحديث في تحويل مسار تقنيات وأســلوب البناء إلى أسلوب الجدران الحاملة من الطوب الأحمر الفخاري والاستفادة من المميزات والخواص المتمثلة في مقاومة الحريق وعزل الحرارة والصوت والتكاليف الاقتصادية المنخفضة في أعمال الصيانة .
وقد اضاف استخدام حديد التسليح في مباني الطوب الأحمر قدرتها على مقاومة القوى الجانبية مثل قوة الرياح والهزات الارضية . وقد كان لهذه الدراسات والنتائج تطبيقات عملية مباشرة حيث تم بناء 26 مبنى لمستشفى فيترناس في عام 1952م في انتوش في لوس انجلوس في ولاية كليفورنيا حيث استطاعت تلك المباني مقاومة الزلزال الذي حدث في عام 1971م (San Ferrando earthquake) ولم تتأثر إطلاقا بينما انهارت خمسة مباني مبنية باستخدام الهيكل الخرساني في الحادثة . وقد تسارعت وتيرة استخدام اسلوب البناء بالجدران الحاملة في الولايـات المتحدة الامريكية خلال العقدين1950-1960م.
وقد ساعد هذا الاتجاه المتزايد للبناء بالطوب الأحمر في ظهور أول مواصفات للمباني بالطوب الأحمر الفخاري في عام 1966م ، كماان استمرار زيـادة وتيرة البحث والتطوير أداء واستخدام الطوب الأحمر الفخاري في المنشآت أدى إلى دخول مادة الطوب الأحمر الفخاري في جميع مواصفات المباني الصادرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .​ 
الطوب الطيني 
يعتبر الطوب (الطين) من أسوء المواد لمقاومة الزلازل، و ذلك نظراً لوزنه الكبير و ضعف مقاومته و قلة ترابطه، و من المفضل عدم استخدامه كمادةٍ للبناء و خاصة في المناطق المتوسطة و المرتفعة الشدة الزلزالية، أما في المناطق المنخفضة الشدة الزلزالية فيجب ألا يزيد عدد الطوابق المبنية بالطوب عن طابق أو طابقين.
في حال استخدام الطوب يجب التقيد بجميع اشتراطات التصميم المعماري و خاصةً من حيث التناظر و التكوين، و يجب الانتباه بشكل كبير إلى الفتل المحتمل، كما يتوجب تقوية البناء بعناصر من البيتون المسلح.​ 
أهم أنواع الحجارة الطبيعية المستعملة في البناء ​ 
1- صخور الغرانيت : بما أنها صخور صلبة جدا و ذات مقاومة جيدة للقوى الحك فإنها تستعمل في عناصر البناء الحاملة و العناصر المعرضة لقوى القص و الحث مثل العتبات و حواف الطرق و التبليط بسبب شكلها وخواصها الجمالية.
2- حجارة البازلت : تستعمل في البناء .
3- حجارة القضة : تستعمل في الأساسات المستمرة .
4-حجارة النسفة : هو صخر يستعمل للأساسات و جدران الواجهة
5-حجارة الحث : يصنع منه الحصى المستعمل في الخرسانة و تعبيد الطرق كما يستعمل في بناء الأفران
6-الصخور الصلصالية : تستعمل أساسا في صناعة الروابط المعدنية مثل الإسمنت أو الجير المائع​ 

اسلوب البناء بالجدران الحاملة من الطوب الاحمر الفخاري 
لاشك ان الاسلوب التقليدي في البناء المعتمد اساسا علي الخرسانة وحديد التسليح اثبت من السابق انه اسلوب بناء مكلف ويستغرق وقتا طويلا في الانجاز والتنفيذ , وظهرت مؤخرا الزيادة في التكلفة جلية وواضحة بعد ارتفاع اسعار حديد التسليح بالمملكة العربية السعودية منذ عام تقريبا الي اكثر من الضعف مع ارتفاع اسعار الاسمنت والخرسانة المسلحة خلال هذه الايام ​ 
وبدراسة تطبيق اسلوب الهندسة القيمية واسلوب الوظائف لعناصر البناء فقد تم التفكير الي جعل الجدران الفاصلة تقوم بوظيفة حمل الاوزان والاحمال وان لايقتصر دورها علي فصل المساحات فقط وخصوصا وان سماكة الجدران المستخدمة والدارج استخدامها في سوق البناء بشكل شامل هو 20 سم .
وبهذا ظهرت الجدران الحاملة علي قطاع البناء بعد ان اندثر هذا الاسلوب القديم .....حيث تم تطوير هذا الأسلوب وتحديثه ليتوافق مع اساليب البناء الحديثة والمتطورة مع استخدام الطوب الأحمر الفخاري الحامل المقاوم للاحمال حتي 200 كجم /سم² مع استخدام الاعصاب الخرسانية مسبقة الصب والإجهاد ومليء الفراغات بين الأعصاب الخرسانة بالطوب الهوردي الأحمر بدون استخدام أي شدات خشبية داعمة للسقف اثناء التجهيز وخلال الصب .​ 
وباستخدام هذا النظام يتوفر الاتي :
1- نسبة لاباس بها من الخرسانة المسلحة تصل الي حوالي 30 %
2- نسبة توفير في حديد التسليح للاعمدة والميدات الارضية وكمرات الاسقف تصل الي 50%
3- توفير الشدات الخشبية وملحقاتها من القمط والمسامير والمرابيع الخشبية والدعائم الحديدية .
4- توفير اجور حداد المسلح والنجار لعمل نجارة الاسقف وكمرات الاسقف والكمرات الارضية والاعمدة​ 
مواصفات حجر البناء 
ولا بد أن تتوفر عدة صفات حتى يصبح الحجر مناسبا لاستخدامه لإغراض البناء ومن أهمها وقد تم اجراء دراسات مستفيضة من قبل مركز بحوث البناء في الجمعية العلمية الملكية و تم تحديد المواصفات القياسية لحجر البناء من قبل دائرة المواصفات و المقاييس و وزارة الأشغال العامة حيث تم تصنيف الحجر الى 3 فئات حيب الخصائص الهندسية وهي الأصناف أ,ب,ج. وقد تناولت المواصفات الخصائص التالية :
امتصاص الحجر للماء : الحجر الأفضل هو الحجر الأقل امتصاصا للماء , وتزداد نسبة الامتصاص بسبب زيادة المسامية للحجر أو زيادة نسبة المعادن الطينية في الحجر . سيغير لون الحجر بعد تركيبه و تعرضه للماء او امتصاص ماء الخرسانة الإسمنتية عند إتمام عملية الصب ولا بد من التنويه إلى انه لا بد من الموازنة بين رغبة أصحاب المشاريع بالحصول على حجر ذو امتصاصية متدنية و رغبتهم بالحصول على حجر ذو لون موحد ففي الغالب تكون الحجارة الأقل امتصاصا للماء اقل توحيدا في اللون وقد تراوحت نسبة الامتصاص لعينات مختلفة من الحجر ما بين 0.5% و 12% وان زيادة نسبة الامتصاص. يجب ان لا يتجاوز الامتصاص 3%, 4.3% , 7.5% .
الوزن النوعي :هنالك عوامل وثيقة بين الوزن النوعي للحجر و نسبة الامتصاص وفي معظم الحالات يتناسب الامتصاص عكسيا مع الوزن النوعي وهذا يعني أن التفاوت الذي نلاحظه في الامتصاص .
مقاومة الكسر : حددت المواصفة الأمريكية ASTMC97 مقاومة الكسر للأصناف أ , ب , ج ( 55 , 47 , 28 على التوالي ) وقد تراوحت قيمة مقاومة الكسر في أنواع مختلفة من الحجر الاردني بين 11-123 . 
قوة القص: في بعض الأحيان تتطلب المواصفات ان تقاوم الحجارة قوة القص و خاصة عندما يستعمل في مناطق تتعرض للقص و يستعمل تعبير معامل التمزق للدلالة علة مقاومة الحجر للقص و يتراوح معامل التمزق حسب المواصفة ASTMC97 للأصناف أ , ب , ج ( 6.9 ,5.2 , 3.4 على التوالي )
مقاومة التآكل : هذه الخاصية تعكس مدى مقاومة الحجر للعوامل الجوية و عوامل الحت والبري و الاهتراء و قد حددت ASTMC97 الحد الأعلى للتآكل مقداره 1%.
صلابة الحجر , فالحجر الصلب أفضل . ومما يزيد في صلابة الحجر الجيري نقاوه من المعادن الطينية و تبلوره , وعملية التبلور هذه تزيد تماسك مكونات الحجر .
اللون ( لون الحجر ) : يعتبر الأبيض من الشروط الرئيسية لدى أصحاب المشاريع الإنشائية و اللون الأبيض يعكس صفات هندسية أكثر جودة بالنسبة للحجر الجيري خاصة , وعلى الرغم من ذلك يفضل البعض استخدام ألوان أخرى كاللون الأحمر أو الأصفر .
اللون الموحد : على الرغم أن الحجر مادة طبيعية يصعب التحكم في خصائصها الفيزيائية إلا أن تعدد ألوان الحجر في الواجهات المعمارية يفقدها جمالها وبالتالي فالمقلع الجيد هو الذي يعطي حجارة موحدة اللون بنسبه عالية نسبيا.
عدم وجود الشقوق و الفواصل و الجيوب الفارغة أو المملوءة بمعدن الكالسيت CaCO3.​ 


أنواع الطوب 
أولا / الطوب الأسمنتي الخرساني:
وهو النوع الأكثر استخداما في غزة ويصنع من الاسمنت والرمل والحصمة السمسمية ويثقل وزنه نوعا ما إذا استخدم فيه الركام العادي ويخف وزنه إلى النصف إذا استخدم الركام الخفيف الذي ينتج ( حجر الخفاف(​ 

ويوجد منه ثلاثة أنواع:
1- الطوب المصمت ( البلدي( Solid Block 
وهو طوب لا يحتوى على فراغات داخلية سوى فتحتان دائريتان بقطر 10cm لكل منهما , وكان يستخدم قديما في بناء الجدران الحاملة حيث لا تقل مقاومته للكسر عن 70 kg/cm³, ولكن قل استخدامه حتى أصبح نادرا للأسباب التالية :
ثقل وزنه
تكلفته العالية
عزله للرطوبة ( حجز الرطوبة الداخلية لفترة طويلة )صعوبة تنفيذ التمديدات الصحيةوالكهربائية عبره .
والمقاسات التي وجدت منه: 40 × 20 × 20 سم و 40 × 20 × 15 سم​ 
2- الطوب المفرغ hollow block 
وهو الطوب الذي يحتوى على فراغات أو ثقوب مشكلة صناعيا ​ 
وينقسم إلى نوعين:​ 
أ- الطوب المفرغ الخفيف:
يكون وزنه خفيف جدا بالنسبة لدمكه وخلطه, ويعزو هذا لنوع الركام المستخدم إذ يحتوى على نسبة فراغات عالية, ويستخدم هذا النوع من الطوب في حالات خاصة نظرا لارتفاع ثمنه, ومن حالات استخدامه:
•رسوب بعض المواد المكونة للمنشأ في احد الفحوصات.
•إضافة أحمال دون أخذها بعين الاعتبار في التصميم.
•وجود مسافات عالية في السقف.
ب- الطوب المفرغ العادي 
وينقسم الطوب المفرغ العادي إلى عدة أنواع حسب أبعاده والموضحة في الجدول التالي
40 40 40 40 40 40 L
20 20 20 20 20 20 W
4 7 12 10 15 20 T
ويسمى الطوب حسب البعد T والتالي أسعاره واستخداماته:
طوب 20 ( يستخدم لبناء الجدار الخارجي أو لنواحي معمارية ) 
طوب 15 (يستخدم لبناء الجدران الخارجية والداخلية ) 
طوب 12 (يستخدم في التقطيع الداخلي ) 
طوب 10 (يستخدم في التقطيع الداخلي )
طوب 4 (ويستخدم في حالة الشبابيك المنزلقة )​ 
طوب السقف (الريبس)
وهو احد أنواع الطوب المفرغ العادي وتصنع إبعاده وفقا لاستخداماته حيث يستخدم :
الطوب الذي إبعاده 24X25X40 في حالةالمنشات التي تكون المسافة بين أعمدتها كبيرة نسبيا وبالتالي سماكة أسقفها تزداد مثل المساجد والصالات.
الطوب الذي أبعاده 20X25X40 في حالة الأسقف ذو ال 30 cm سماكة .
الطوب الذي أبعاده 14X25X40 و 17X25X40 في حالة الأسقف ذو ال 25 cm سماكة وهو الشائع في المنشات السكنية البسيطة .​ 
3- طوب الحولسترا Grill Block وهو طوب مفرغ ذات أشكال هندسية متنوعة ويستعمل لأعمال الديكور.​ 
فحص فيزيائي ويكمن في:
الخلو من الطين والفحم توحد اللون تجانس الملمس ويفضل أن يكون خشن كي يسهل الالتصاق بطبقةالقصارة , أما في حالة الحجر الذي لن ياتى فوقه طبقة قصارة يفضل أن يكون الملمس الخارجي ناعم .
انتظام الأبعاد كما هو مطلوب في المواصفة والتأكد من توازى أوجهه المستوية , والتأكد من تعامد الأوجه الداخلية له مع جوانب الضغط .
الخلو من الشقوق والكسور وعيوب الشكل أو اى عيوب تؤثر على قوة الطوب .​ 
فحص مخبرى ويكمن في :
قوة التحمل (مقاومة الكسر ) ويجب ألا تقل قوة التحمل عن 35 Kg/cm² .
الوزن الفراغي (فحص الامتصاص) بحيث يجب أن لايزيد وزن الطوبة عن الوزن الافتراضي .​ 
ثانيا : طوب الخفاف 
هو طوب خفيف الوزن مقارنة مع باقي الانوع كما انه عازل جيد للصوت والحرارة وذلك بكفاءة تعادل 6 أضعاف كفاءة الحجر الخرساني , ويحتاج سطحه لمعالجة خاصة عند إضافة طبقة القصارة ,ويستخدم في الجدران والأسقف لتخفيف الوزن على الأعمدة والقواعد حيث يبلغ وزنه 400-500 كيلوغرام على المتر المكعب , إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1200 ºC لمدة 3 ساعات , وجدير بالذكر انه غالى الثمن .​ 
ثالثا : الطوب الحراري (السيليكات):
وهو طوب مستورد في الغالب ( ايطالي ) يصنع من رمل السيليكا ذو لون ابيض بأبعاد 40× 20 × 7 سم من نفس المواد المستخدمة في الطوب المفرغ العادي ولكنه مصمت ويستخدم في بناء الأقواس والديكورات كما يستخدم المصنوع من رمل السيليكا في بنا الأفران حيث يتحمل درجات حرارة عالية ,ويتم استيراده بالكوب حيث يحتوى الكوب على 96 بلوك. ​ 
رابعا: الطوب الزجاجي :
وهو طوب مصنوع من الزجاج ومنه أشكال مختلفة منها الشفاف ومنها المزخرف وأبعاد مختلفة يشتهر منها 8x19x19 cm و 7x20x20 cm ويستخدم في بناءه مونة من الاسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ويستخدم أيضا في بناءه أسياخ حديد بقطر 6 mm مضاد للصدأ ومن أهم مميزاته :
•يعطى منظرا رائع الجمال .
•يعطى إضاءة جميلة عن طريق نفاذ الضوء منه .
ومن عيوبه :
•ثقيل الوزن .
•صعب البناء حيث تأسس له شبكة حديد داخل الجدار .​ 
خامسا: الطوب الرملي الجيري :
المواد المكونة له :
•الجير ( بحيث يكون الجير الحي أو المطفئ المستعمل مطابقا للمواصفات الأمريكية )
•الرمل (بحيث يكون الرمل المستعمل من نوع سيسلى جيد التدرج خالي من الملاح والشوائب العضوية .
•الماء (الماء الصالح الشرب صالح للبناء).
ويصنع بخلط الجير المطفأ والرمل بحيث يتراوح وزن الجير مابين 5% -- 9% من وزن الرمل على أن يضاف خضاب التلوين إلى الخليط للحصول على اللون المطلوب , ومن ثم يشكل الخليط في قوالب خاصة ويعالج بعد ذلك معالجة بخارية تحت ضغط 10KN/mm² ولمدة تتراوح مابين 6 إلى 8 ساعات .
وتوجد منه عدة أصناف :
•الصنف الأول (لا تقل مقاومته الضغط له عن 250Kg/cm² )
•الصنف الثاني (لا تقل مقاومته الضغط له عن 150Kg/cm² )
•الصنف الثالث (لا تقل مقاومته الضغط له عن 75Kg/cm² )​ 
سادسا: الطوب الطيني (المشوي) :
يصنع بتشكيل خليط من الطين أو الطفل والماء ومن ثم تجفيفه وحرقه في أفران خاصة ويتم تشكيل الطوب إما بالبثق كشريط مستمر يتم تقطيعه إلى الحجم المطلوب بواسطة أسلاك متحركة أو بالضغط في قوالب خاصة , ولا تقل مقاومة الكسر للطوبة الواحدة عن 120Kg/cm² . ​ 
أمور يجب تحققها في الطوب المستخدم للبناء :
الخلو من الفحم
والطين توحد اللون
انتظام الأبعاد
يجب التأكد من كونه غير ماص للماء 
يجب أن يخلو من التسويس أن يكون الطوب جاف​ 


أنواع حجر البناء 
أسماء حجر البناء في الأردن كثيرة ومتغيرة مع الزمن. ويسمى الحجر باسم البلدة التي استخرج منها. أو باسم خاصية فيزيائية تميزه عن غيره وبانتهاء الحجر من ذلك الموقع حتى يجري البحث عن موقع لأخر و يعطى اسما جديداً. على الرغم انه قد يكون من المستوى الطبقي نفسه . 
و نورد هنا بعض الأسماء للحجر الأكثر انتشارا 
حجر معان : وهو الأفضل في الأردن من حيث الخصائص الفيزيائية و يوجد منه عدة أسماء نسبه إلى المواقع المحلية منها السطح ويعرف باسم سطح معان , الجزيرة . جردانه وغيرها وهي موجودة بعده درجات من الجودة فهي تصنف إلى نخب أول ونخب ثاني و دبش ومن وجهة النظر الجيولوجية فالحجر من هذا النوع من تكوين الرجام من عمر الايوسين .
حجر الرويشد : الأنواع الجيدة من هذا النوع تمتلك نفس الخصائص التي تميز حجر معان تقريبا إلا انه اقل بياضا وهو يؤخذ من نفس المستوى الطبقي لحجر معان. والاسم نسبة إلى منطقة رويشد جنوب المملكة
حجر الحيان : من أكثر الأنواع شيوعا بسبب سعره المعقول و خصائصه المقبولة نسبيا وهو اقل صلابة وأكثر امتصاصا للماء مقارنه بالأنواع السابقة إلا انه أكثر بياضا و أكثر توحيدا للون . والاسم نسبة الى قرية حيان في محافظة المفرق شمال شرق المملكة.
حجر السامك : وهو من الأنواع المقبولة في دول الخليج العربي ويمتاز بلونه الموحد وكتله التي تسمح بقصة بمقاسات كبيرة. والاسم نسبة الى قرية سامك. 
ولكل نوع من الأنواع السابقة خصائص فيزيائية و هندسية تميزه تجاريا عن غيره و ترتبط هذه الاختلافات بالظروف الجيولوجية التي ساهمت في تكوينه​​​​​ 
منقول​


----------



## AYMEN_J (3 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريمــ
انا ايضا حديث التخرج واصلا لم استلم نتيجة التخرج بانتظارها يعني
نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة bearing wall
لا اعتقد انه يحتاج الى ابيام beams
كيف سيجلس البيم على الحائط؟؟؟؟
البيم يوجد عندما يوجد كولوم اي عمود حيث يصبا سوية 
وبالنسبة للبناء بالحوائط فالبناء يتم حيث يجلس السقف على الحائط مباشرة 
مثل البيوت العادية
** بالمناسبة لسا متاكد من ذلك
لكن منطقيا هذا ما توقعه 
اتمنى الاستفاده من الاساتذه الموجودين ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ده مقال آخر وجدته

يعد* نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة* Bearing Wall من أقدم أنظمة البناء, وقد تم تطوير هذا النظام ليصبح كما يلي:
1- القواعد الشريطية (أسفل الحوائط الحاملة).
2- الجدران الحاملة باستخدام الحجر او الخرسانة او الطوب الاحمر الفخاري الحامل.
3- السقف من البلاطات المصبوبة في الموقع مثل النوع الهوردي ذو الأعصاب الخرسانية او من البلاطات مسبقة الصب.
وقد استعمل هذا النوع من الإنشاء بكثرة قبل إنتشار استعمال الخرسانة المسلحة.
تنتقل الأحمال الميتة و الحية Dead & Live Loads من الأسقف سواء كانت خشبية او مرتكزة على كمرات Beams من الصلب او الخرسانة المسلحة إلى الحوائط, التي تنقلها بدورها بالإضافة إلى وزنها الذاتي إلى الحوائط التي تحتها, وهكذا حتى تصل الأحمال إلى الأساس المستمر تحت الحوائط, والذي يقوم بتوزيع الأحمال على طبقة التربة الصالحة للتأسيس. وقد تكون هذه الحوائط من الطوب او الحجر او الخرسانة.

*مكونات نظام الحوائط الحاملة:*


بناء الحوائط الحاملة.
بناء الأسقف (من الأعصاب).


*مميزات هذا النظام*

1- رخيص الثمن نظراً لأن المواد المستخدمة في هذا النظام قليلة التكلفة ولا تحتاج إلى تقنيات عالية في البناء.
2- سريع البناء.
3- الحوائط المستخدمة هنا تكون عازلة للحرارة.
4- ذو متانة عالية فيستطيع تحمل التغيرات المناخية و الصدمات.
5- توزيع الأحمال الإنشائية بإنتظام على طول الحوائط الحاملة.

*عيوب هذا النظام*

1- كبر الحجم الفراغي لها, حيث يزيد سمك الحوائط كلما اقتربنا من الأساس لزيادة الأحمال التي يتعرض لها الحائط.
2- صعوبة التغيير المعماري فيها, حيث يمنع عمل أي تعديل كإزالة حوائط او تعديل تقسيم المبنى من دور إلى دور دون اتخاذ احتياطات شديدة تضمن عدم إنهيار المبنى.
3- وجود الفتحات في حوائط هذا النوع من الإنشاء يضعف المبنى, وبالتالي يجب الإقلال منها وخاصة ماكان عرضه كبيراً, لذلك لا تعمل الشبابيك عريضة ولكن يعمل ارتفاعها عالي نسبياً و عرضها صغير نسبياً.
4- تحد من التشكيلات المطلوبة في الواجهات.
5- محدودية الارتفاع المسموح به.

منقول


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

وده كتاب بالبوربوينت للمهندس انس رمضان وجدته بالنت

http://www.4shared.com/get/56413690...sionid=75F3DBBD41A73F1F84933F4DB43EAB0E.dc137

منقول


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ده مقال آخر وجدته

نظـام الحوائط الحاملة
Bearing Walls System


مسلسل أعمال البناء لمبنى حائط حامل 


نظام الحوائط الحاملة : 
يعد ذلك النظام من أسهل الحوائط ؛ وتكون عادة من الطوب والحجر ؛ وفية تنتقل الأحمال من الكمرات إلى الحوائط التي تنقلها إلى الأساس .
توجد فى الحوائط الحاملة نقطة تسمى بالنقطة الثابتة . وهى نقطة يحددها المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ فى الموقع توضع على أحد أطراف قطعة الأرض ويؤخذ منها تسلسل الأبعاد أفقيا ورأسيا بالنسبة لأبعاد المبنى .

تسلسل أعمال البناء لمبنى من دور واحد حوائط حاملة :

1-الحفر للأساسات :
بطبيعتها أساسات مستمرة فوق أو تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية ؛ ويتم الحفر من واقع تحديد محاور المبنى " محاور احاطة الدور الأرضي والأساسات على الطبيعة من الخشب حيث تحديد مواقع الحفر من رسومات الأساسات التنفيذية .

2- صب الخرسانة العادية للأساسات :
تنفذ لها فورم جانبية أن لزم الأمر .

3-صب الخرسانة المسلحة للأساسات :
وذلك بعد عمل فورم أساسية لها ؛ ووضع تسليم للأساسات بعد استلام المهندس له .

4- بناء حوائط أساسات :
- وذلك حتى منسوب الحلقة العازلة الأفقية على ارتفاع 15 سم أعلى منسوب سطح الأرض فى الحوائط الخارجية 
وعلى ارتفاع لا يقل عن 10 سم للمنسوب الأرضي للحوائط الداخلية .

5- الردم الداخلي :
- يكون كل 25 سم ويدك بالمندال حتى منسوب أسفل البركه الخرسانية مع عمل ميل فيه نحو الحوائط الخارجية .

6- الردم الخارجي :
- حتى منسوب سطح الأرض .


7- عمل الطبقة العازلة:
الأفقية للحوائط الخارجية فقط لأن الداخلية ترتبط بالخرسانة العادية .

8- بناء محيط حطة الردم :
- تنفذ الطبقة العازلة الرأسية على محيط حطة الردم على منسوب الطبقة العازلة الرأسية تحت منسوب سطح الأرض .

9- صب الدكه الخرسانية :
- مع الطبقة الرأسية العازلة للحوائط .

10- بناء الجلسات :
- وفيها تحدد فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك .

11- تركيب الأعتاب :
وهى إما من الخرسانة المسلحة أو الخشب أو من الطوب أو الحجر وقد تكون على شكل عقود مبانى حسب التصميم .

12- بناء حطة التخريم وهى التي تخدم على كمرة الرباط فى السقف .
13- صب بلاطة السقف والكمرات الرابطة مع عمل حساب للتركيبات الكهربائية بوضع خشب ( بغدادي ) فى السقف أو خراطيم البلاستيك أعلى الشدة الخشبية حيث تحدد مسارتها من الرسومات .
14- عمل المبانى اللأزمة لدورة المبنى .
15- عمل بؤج للبياض الداخلي للأسطح وللأسقف وللأرضيات ودورات المياة والحمامات .
16- تركيب عروق النجارة وتثبت فى المباني بواسطة كانات حديدية أو دساتير خشب .
17- وضع مواسير التوصيلات الصحية وذلك بتكسير لها فى المباني .
18- بياض الحوائط والأسقف وذلك بعمل طرطشة عمومية أو تنقير للخرسانة فيمكن الحصول على بطانة تركب عليها البياض .
19- الأرضيات :
- تنفذ بعد عمل الطبقة العازلة قبل الد كة الخرسانية وقد تكون من البلاط ومن الخشب وتنفذ له وزرات تقفيل مع البياض ؛ وتنفذ الأرضيات الميول المناسبة على سيفونات الأرضية فى الأسطح ودورات المياه والحمامات .


20- التركيبات الكهربائية والصحية :
- وتركب وحدات الإضاءة وعدادت الكهرباء وكذلك الأجهزة الصحية من أحواض ومراحيض وغير ذلك .

21- الدهانات للأبواب والشبابيك بعد تركيب البرور وكذلك اختيار دهانات الحوائط بالزيت أو البلاستيك .
22- تركيب وزرات السطح الثابتة .
23- تبليط السطح مع عمل ميول لتصريف الماء إلى البارجورى والقائم الرأسي من الزقة .
24- تشطيب الواجهات وإنهاء الأعمال الخارجية من تبليط وأناره للأسوار .
25- تسليم المبنى للسكان .


خصائص عمل مباني الحوائط الحاملة :

1- تنقل الأحمال الميتة والحية من الأسقف إلى الحوائط .
2- تنقل الحوائط تلك الأحمال بالإضافة إلى وزنها الذاتى إلى الحوائط التى 
أسفلها حتى تحصل إلى الأساس المستمر حتى الحوائط .
3- يقوم الأساس بتوزيع الأحمال على التربة الصالحة للتأسيس .
4- يختلف سمك الحائط الداخلى عن الخارجى وحتى لا يؤثر فى الواجهة يكون الاختلاف من الداخل .
5- يتزايد سمك الحوائط كلما خرجنا من التأسيس .
6- وجود الفتحات للحوائط الإنشائية يضعف قدرتها على التحمل وتنفذ فتحات الشبابيك بحيث يكون ارتفاعها كبير نسبيا ويكون عرضها صغير نسبيا .
7- لا يجب عمل تعـد يلا ت داخلية فى هذا النوع من المبانى من دور لأخر دون اتخاذ الأحتياطات اللازمة لتفادى انهيار الأحمال .
8- تحديد سمك الحائط تبعا لارتفاع المبنى. 

ارتفاع المبنى عدد الطوابق
سمك الحائط
7 م
10م

13م

16م 2 طابق
3 طابق

4 طوابق


5 طابق 25 سم با لدروة
سمك الحائط الخارجى
للأول 38 سم ، 25 سم 
للثانى والدروة .
سمك الحائط الخارجى 
للأرضي 51 سم ، أول وثاني 38 سم ثلاث 
ودروه 25 سم .

ثانى وثالث 38 سم 
رابع وخامس مع 
الدروة 25 سم .


ملاحظة

الحوائط الداخلية للمبنى تنفذ جميعها بسمك 25 سم والحوائط المثبت عليها السلم بسمك 35 سم .

منقول


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

البناء بنظام الحوائط الحاملة ​ 

خطوات التنفيذ لمباني الحوائط الحاملة

1- مرحلة الأساسات 

أ- مرحلة تسوية الموقع 





 


ب- مرحلة صب الخرسانة العادية 




 


 

ج- مرحلة تجهيز القواعد المسلحة




 


د- مرحلة ما بعد صب الخرسانة المسلحة للقواعد 




 


هـ- مرحلة إنجاز القواعد المسلحة




 

2- مرحلة بناء الحوائط 

أ- مرحلة بناء الحوائط الحاملة 




 


 


ب الحوائط الحاملة 




 


 


 


ج اكتمال الحوائط الحاملة 




 

3- مرحلة الرص

أ- مرحلة الأعصاب والطوب الهوردي




 


 

ب- مرحلة رص الأعصاب والطوب الهوردي




 

ج- اكتمال رص الأعصاب والطوب الهوردي




 

د- بدء صب طبقة الخرسانة العلوية للسقف




 

هـ- صب طبقة الخرسانة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته​ 
نظام الحوائط الحاملة​ 
bearing walls system​ 
- تعاريف عامة: -​ 
*الخنزيرة ( التحليقة) batter Board​ 
لتوقيع أماكن الحوائط أو الأعمدة في أماكنها الصحيحة.​ 
* الرويد (المستوى Bench Mark (​ 
لتحديد مستويات تنفيذ الحفر أو البناء لأعلى أو لأسفل.​ 
* النقطة الثابتة Fixed Point​ 
لتحديد أبعاد المحاور على الخنزيرة من نقطة يحددها المهندس المنفذ.​ 
- مراحل تسلسل أعمال البناء لمبنى من دور واحد ( حوائط حاملة - أساسات مستمرة) : -​ 
*الخنزيرة:- عبارة عن إطار خشبي يحيط بالأرض التي يتم البناء عليها ويجب أن تبتعد عن حدود الحفر حوالي 1 متر.​ 
*النقطة الثابتة :- يتم تحديدها في الموقع من خلال المهندس المنفذ ومنها يتم تحديد البعد الرأسي والأفقي x,y لأول نقطة تحدد أركان المبنى كما تسهل وضع المحاور في مواقعها الصحيحة بأقل نسبة خطأ في القياس .​ 
* تسلسل أعمال البناء في مبنى حوائط حاملة من دور واحد: -​ 
- بعد تسليم الموقع للمقاول يبدأ المقاول في الأعمال التالية بالترتيب التالي : -​ 
أ- عمل خنزيرة خشبية ( حلقية ) لتوقيع مواقع مراكز الحوائط أو الأعمدة على الخنزيرة في أماكنها الصحيحة على الأرض .​ 
ب- توقيع محاور المبنى الخارجية على الأرض بالجير بداية من النقطة الثابتة ، وذلك تراكميا وتحديد أبعاد حفر الأساسات من اللوحات الإنشائية .​ 
ج- تحديد مكان الروبيد ( المنسوب ) في الموقع لتحديد الأبعاد الرأسية للحفر وباقي مستويات المبنى .​ 
- بعد ذلك تبدأ مراحل التنفيذ كما يلي : -​ 
-1-الحفر للأساسات :- و هي بطبيعتها أساسات مستمرة تنفذ أعلى أو أسفل منسوب المياه الجوفية.​ 
2- - صب الخرسانة العادية للأساسات :- وتنفذ لها فورم جانبية إذا لزم الأمر ( في حال إذا كانت التربة غير متماسكة).​ 
-3- بناء مداميك الطوب أو الحجر ، أو التنفيذ بالخرسانة المسلحة للأساسات ، حيث تصب الخرسانة وتنفذلها فورم جانبية ويوضع بها حديد التسليح الذي يتسلم من قبل مهندس الموقع .​ 
-4- بناء حوائط الأساس حتى منسوب الطبقة العازلة الأفقية+15 سم )وذلك للحوائط الجانبية) ، وعلى ارتفاع يقل 10 سم عن منسوب الدور الأرضي للحوائط الداخلية .​ 
-5- الردم الداخلي :- يكون كل 25 سم ، وذلك بالضرب عليه بالمندال حتى منسوب أسفل الدكة الخرسانية مع عمل ميل فيه نحو الحوائط الخارجية .​ 
-6- الردم الخارجي :- ويكون حتى منسوب سطح الأرض .​ 
-7- عمل الطبقة العازلة الأفقية للحوائط.​ 
-8- استكمال بناء محيط حطة الردم ( مستوى الردم) .​ 
-9- عمل الطبقة العازلة الرأسية على بناء محيط حطة الردم حتى تصل إلى منسوب الطبقة العازلة الأفقية تحت منسوب الدور الأرضي .​ 
-10- صب الدكة الخرسانية 15 سم ( رمل واسمنت وزلط).​ 
-11- بناء حطة الجلسات :- وفيها تحدد فتحات الأبواب .​ 
-12- بناء حطة الأعتاب :- وفيها تحدد فتحات الشبابيك .​ 
-13- تركيب الأعتاب :- وتكون إما من الخرسانة المسلحة ، الخشب ، الطوب ، الحجر ، أو من كمرات الصلب I. Beam.​ 
-14-بناء حطة التخديم :- وهي التي تخدم أو تركب عليها كمرة الرباط للسقف .​ 
-15- صب بلاطة السقف والكمرات الرابطة مع عمل حساب للترتيبات الكهربائية بوضع خشب بغددلي أو خراطيم بلاستيك .​ 
-16- بناء ذروة السقف بارتفاع 1 متر .​ 
-17- عمل بؤج البياض الداخلي .​ 
-18- تركيب حلوق النجارة وتثبيتها في المساقي بكانات حديدية أو دساتير خشبية .​ 
-19- وضع مواسير التوصيلات الكهربائية بالدق في المباني .​ 
-20- وضع مواسير التوصيلات الصحية بالتكسير في المباني .​ 
-21- بياض الحوائط والأسقف من الداخل والخارج .​ 
-22- وضع طبقة عازلة للرطوبة بسمك 2 - 3 سم فوق الخرسانة العدية للدور الأرضي ( خطوة 10) .​ 
-23- تنفيذ الأرضيات :- تنفذ من ترابيع البلاط أو من الخشب أو من الرخام أو من السيراميك مع عمل ميول مناسبة تؤدي إلى سيفونات الأرضية في دورات المياه والحمامات .​ 
-24- التركيبات الكهربائة والصحية :- وفيها تمد الأسلاك وتركب وحدات الإضائة من لمبات و أبليكات ونجف ... إلخ ، وكذلك تركب الأحواض والمراحيض والنواكل) المحابس والحنفيات) .​ 
-25- الدهانات :- تنفذ بعد تنفيذ بروز الأبواب والشبابيك.​ 
-26- تنفذ طبفة عازلة للسطح وللحرارة ، وتوضع فوقها طبقة لياسة اسمنتية لحمايتها .​ 
-27- تركب بلاط السقف بعمل أوتار وميول لتصريف مياه المطر على الجرجوري والقائم الرأسي من الزهر سمك 3 بوصة .​ 
-28- تشطيب الواجهات الخارجية بإجراء أعمال البياض والدهانات .​ 
-29- إنهاء أعمال الموقع بإزالة مخلفات البناء وتركيب ترابيع البلاط للمشايات ، واحراء أعمال التشجير وإنارة الأسوار وخلافه .​ 
-30- تسليم المبنى للمالك .​ 
*الخائص العامة للمباني الحوائط الحاملة: -​ 
1 - تنقل الأحمال الميتة والحية من الأسقف إلى الحوئط .​ 
2 - تنقل الحوائط تلك الأحمال بالإضافة إلى وزنها الذاتي إلى الحوائط التي أسفلها حتى تصل إلى الأساس المستمر تحت الحوائط .​ 
3 - يقوم الأساس بتوزيع الأحمال على طبقة التربة الصالحة للتأسيس.​ 
4 - يتزايد سمك الحوائط كلما اقتربنا من منسوب التأسيس.​ 
5 - يختلف سمك الحائط الداخلي عن الخارجي ، وحتى لا يؤثر في شكل المبنى يكون الإختلاف من الداخل .​ 
6 - وجود الفتحات في الحوائط الإنشائية يضعف قدرتها على التحمل وبالتالي يجب الإقلال من مصطحها وتنفيذ فتحات الشبابيك بحيث يكون العرض قليل و الإرتفاع كبير .​ 
7 - لا يجب عمل تعديلات داخلية في هذا العمل من المباني دون اتخاذ الإحتياطات اللازمة لضمان عدم انهيار المبنى.​ 
8 - تحديد سمك الحائط الحامل تبعا لارتفاع المبنى: -​ 
ارتفاع المبنى عدد الطوابق سمك الحائط الخارجي​ 
7متر 2 25 سم بما فيه الدروة​ 
10 متر 3 38 سم و25 سم للثاني والدروة​ 
13 متر 4 سمك الحائط الخارجي للأرضي 51 سم والأول والثاني​ 
38سم والثالث والرابع والدروة 25 سم​ 
16 متر 5 سمك الحائط الخارجي للأرضي والأول 51 سم و الثاني والثالث 38 سم والرابع والخامس والدروة 25 سم​ 
*ملاحظة :- مباني الحوائط الداخلية للمبنى تنفذ جميعها بسمك 25 سم ، أما الحوائط التي يركب عليها درجات السلم فتنفذ بسمك 38 سم .​ 
محاضرة منقولة من احد المنتديات وهى منقولة عن الدكتور شريف كمال الدسوقي بجامعة الزقازيق و 6 أكتوبر​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*كتبهاجمعية ابنى بيتك ، في 3 مارس 2008 الساعة: 13:41 م *


*هل تصلح كبديل لحديد التسليح؟‏!‏
*​*
‏ إذا كانت الحاجة هي أم الاختراع‏..
‏ فإن ارتفاع الأسعار هو الدافع للبحث عن بدائل‏..
‏ وهذا ما ينطبق علي حديد التسليح الذي ارتفع سعره بمعدلات غير مسبوقة فلجأت وزارة الاسكان الي البحث عن بديل مناسب‏..‏
 وكان هذا البديل هو العودة الي تصميم المباني والانشاءات وتنفيذها باستخدام نظام الحوائط الحاملة التي كان معمولا بها حتي الماضي القريب وهي تتناسب مع الأبنية التي لاتتجاوز ارتفاعاتها ستة طوابق‏..‏ الدعوة الي هذا البديل أطلقها المهندس أحمد المغربي وزير الاسكان عندما قال لقد حان الوقت للنظر في بدائل أخري للبناء ومنها الحوائط الحاملة‏.‏ 
وهذه الحوائط تعتمد فكرتها علي تحميل الأوزان الثابتة والمتحركة للأسقف الي الحائط مباشرة دون الحاجة الي صب أعمدة خرسانية وهذا الحل يتميز بالاستغناء عن كثير من حديد التسليح‏..

‏ فما رأي خبراء البناء؟
عندما سألنا بعض الخبراء انقسموا بين مؤيد ومتحفظ‏..‏ فماذا قالوا؟
الذين يؤيدون تطبيق هذه الطريقة في الانشاءات يؤكدون أنها تؤدي إلي تخفيض تكاليف البناء بنسبة لاتقل عن‏20%‏ من تكاليف البناء بالهياكل الخرسانية وانها اثبتت قوة البناء وتحقيق السلامة والسهولة في التنفيذ‏,‏ فضلا عن جدواها الاقتصادية‏,‏ وكثير من دول العالم المتقدمة تستخدمها في بناء المباني السكنية سواء المنخفضة أو المرتفعة‏,‏ وهو المعمول به الآن في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وأوروبا وعديد من الدول العربية‏.‏
اما المتحفظون فانهم يتوجسون خيفة من البناء بهذا الأسلوب خوفا من مدي قوة المتانة أو سلامة البناء أو مواجهة مثل هذه المباني وقدراتها علي تحمل الزلازل وغيرها‏..‏
ولكل من الطرفين مبرراته التي نسوقها في هذا التحقيق‏.‏
في البداية تقول د‏.‏ أميمة صلاح الدين رئيس جهاز التفتيش علي المباني ـ وزارة الاسكان ورئيس مركز بحوث البناء سابقا‏:‏ 
ان كثيرا من دول العالم مثل أوروبا وأمريكا تستخدم الحوائط الحامله في البناء‏,‏ وهو اسلوب له كود مباني وتصميمات خاصة يضعها المهندس الإنشائي المختص‏,‏ وهو مباشر التصميم دون أي تخوف‏,‏ أو استشعار مخاطر يتعرض في قوتها ومتانتها‏,‏ وفي هذه الطريقة من البناء لا يتم انشاء أعمدة خرسانية بل يتم نقل الاحمال من الاسقف الي الحوائط‏,‏ ويتم تحديد سمك كل حائط حسب ارتفاع المبني وعدد الادوار‏.‏
ولكن الامر يستلزم استخدام طوب معين مصنع خصيصا لهذا الاسلوب من البناء ويتحمل الاحمال والاوزان‏,‏ فالطوب الاحمر لا يصلح لهذا الغرض وهذا يتطلب ضرورة اقامة مصانع للطوب تصلح للبناء بالحوائط الحاملة‏,‏ وتدريب الانشائيين علي كودات التصميم بالحوائط الحامله والتي ستيم بمقتضاها التراجع عن ثقافة الخرسانة المنتشرة في المباني الحالية والتي كانت في مقدمة اسباب تزايد الاقبال الشديد علي الاسمنت والحديد التي ارتفعت أسعارهما بهذه الطريقة الجنونية‏.‏
ففي دول أوروبا مثلا كما تقول د‏.‏ أميمه صلاح تقوم كثير من المصانع بانتاج طوبة بطريقة جيدة ومنتهية التشطيب بحيث يسهل البناء بها ولا تحتاج الواجهة الخارجية الي التشطيبات بعد انتهاء عملية البناء‏,‏ مما يجعل هذه الواجهة لا تحتاج لطبقة البياض الخارجية وبما يعمل علي التوفير في المواد الخام وبالتالي في التكلفة المادية للمبني‏,‏ كما يمكن التوجه للبناء بالدبش والدقشوم والحجر‏,‏ لكن بعد اختبارها والتأكد من خواصها بعدم نفاذ أو رشح للمياه والرطوبة اليها‏,‏ وتشير الي أن هذه الانواع من البناء توفر الكثير من الطاقة وهو ما يتناسب مع جو بلادنا الحار فهي حوائط سميكه عازلة للحرارة والرطوبة وأيضا قد توفر في سعر تكلفة المبني‏.‏
وبالنسبة لمواجهة الزلازل تقول د‏.‏أميمة صلاح الدين أن مصر مقسمه الي خمس مناطق زلزاليه‏,‏ ولسنا من المناطق ذات الخطورة‏,‏ ولكن لو كانت هناك منطقة زلزالية عالية‏,‏ فإن المهندس الانشائي يعلم جيدا كود الزلازل ويستطيع وضع تصميمه حسب المنطقة‏..‏ وبالنسبة للمساحات الداخلية للمباني المبنيه بالحوائط الحاملة فإنه يمكن وضع التصميمات الداخلية للمباني‏,‏ كما يتراءي للمصمم بحيث تكون الحجرات واسعة ويتم تصميم الفتحات حسب ما يتراءي للمهندس دون قيود‏.‏
بديل للمباني الهيكلية
أما د‏.‏ شاكر أحمد البحيري أستاذ الخرسانة المسلحة بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس فيؤكد أنه يتم استخدام الحوائط الحاملة في كثير من البلاد مثل كندا‏,‏ حيث ينشر البناء بهذا الاسلوب‏,‏ فهي تحل محل المباني الهيكلية ويتم بمقتضاها الاستغناء تماما عن الأعمدة والكمرات ويمكن الارتفاع بالمبني بحيث ألا يتجاوز‏6‏ أدوار‏,‏ ولو أضفنا التسليح لبعض الأجزاء فيمكن أن يصل المبني الي عشرة أدوار‏,‏ وهو مايوفر‏20%‏ من تكلفة المبني الخرساني‏.‏
ويري د‏.‏ شاكر البحيري أن هذه الطريقة مناسبة جدا للمباني السكنية التي تقام للشباب وهذه النوعية من المباني التي تحتاجها في مصر بكثرة‏,‏ فالبناء بالحوائط الحاملة يمكن إستخدامه في المباني السكنية التي تكون فيها الشقق في حدود من‏100‏ الي‏150‏ مترا وبما يقلل من تكلفة ونفقات إنشائها وييسر علي الشباب شراء الشقق وتغطية احتياجاتهم‏,‏ وبما يتناسب مع دخولهم وقدراتهم المادية كما تصلح هذه المباني الاقتصادية التي تقيمها الدولة لمحدودي الدخل‏,‏ ولكن يجب مراعاة استخدام طوب قوي وليس الطفلي لان الطوب الطفلي ضعيف لهذا النوع من المباني‏,‏ كما يمكن استخدام الطوب الأسمنتي‏,‏ الذي يتم وضع المصمت منه في الأركان مكان العمود الخرساني ثم يتم الاستكمال بطوب أسمنتي مفرغ‏,‏ ويتم بناء الأساسات والدورين الأول والثاني بالطوب المفرغ حتي تخف الأوزان والأحمال علي الأدوار السلفية‏,‏ وهو مايوفر أيضا في التكاليف‏,‏ بحيث يكون سمك الحائط في الدور الأرضي طوبة ونصف الطوبة‏(38‏ سنتيمترا‏)‏ ثم طوبة واحدة في الدور الثاني‏(25‏ سنتيمترا‏)‏ وأما في الحوائط التي ليس عليها أحمال فيمكن بناء الحوائط بنصف طوبة‏(12‏ سم‏)‏
ويشير د‏.‏ شاكر البحيري الي أن طريقة البناء بالحوائط الحاملة يتم تدريسها في كليات الهندسة وتم وضع كثير من الأبحاث ورسائل الدكتوراه في هذا الشأن‏,‏ كما تم وضع كثير من الدراسات في الخارج وفي مركز بحوث البناء أيضا للإفادة منها في التشييد فلها منهج علمي وأبحاث وأساليب يجب الاستفادة منها وتطبيقها‏.‏
ولكن مع كل هذه الامتيازات للحوائط الحاملة‏,‏ يثور سؤال لماذا لايزال الاتجاه السائد حتي الآن هو البناء بالهياكل الخرسانية ؟ يجيب د‏.‏ شاكر أحمد البحيري قائلا إن الهيكل الخرساني أسهل وأسرع في الإنشاء ولدي المواطنين شعور بالأمان تجاهه‏,‏ ولكن لو بحثنا لوجدنا كثيرا من المباني القديمة الرائعة مثبتة بالحوائط الحاملة وكثير من العشوائيات مبنية بالحوائط الحاملة أيضا‏,‏ لان الفقراء يلجأون لطريقة موفرة في تكاليف البناء‏.‏
الحجر والدبش
ويضيف الي أنه يمكن البناء بالحجر والدبش كنوع من التوفير أيضا في تكاليف المباني خاصة في المناطق القريبة من الجبل مثل الصعيد والأقصر وأسوان ومناطق الضهير الصحراوي حيث لا يتكلف ماديا في نقل الأحجار ولا يحتاج البناء هناك لمصانع لتصنيع الطوب ويمكن الارتفاع بالمباني الي أربعة أدوار وهو مايناسب هذه المناطق أيضا‏.‏
ويقول المهندس الانشائي حسن غريب نحن بصدد قضية قومية يجب التصدي لها بكل الطرق‏,‏ وأن نتكاتف جميعا لمواجهة ارتفاع أسعار الحديد التي أصبحت لا تحتمل ولا يقدر عليها الملاك‏,‏ فالبناء بالحوائط الحاملة يوفر‏60%‏ من كمية الحديد المستخدمة في المباني الخرسانية‏,‏ حيث يستخدم الحديد في الأسقف فقط لأننا نوفر أعمدة الكمرات‏,‏ ونحن في حاجة لتدريب عمال البناء لإجادة البناء بالحوائط الحاملة مثلما كانوا يجيدونها في الماضي
أيضا يمكن مواجهة ارتفاع أسعار الأسمنت بالعودة الي مايسمي الأسروميل وهي مونة تستخدم في البناء مكونة من الجير والجبس والرمل والمصيص‏,‏ دون الاحتياج لاستخدام الأسمنت‏,‏ وهذه الطريقة توفر الكثير من تكاليف البناء‏,‏ ويمكن استخدامها في المباني المنخفضة حتي ثلاثة أدوار والتي تنتشر في المحافظات والأرياف لتوفر تكلفة البناء بمونة الأسمنت‏,‏ ويمكن استخدام الأحجار من الجبل بدلا من الخرسانة بعد أن يحسن أختيار الأماكن التي تستقطع منها تحت رقابة من متخصصين للتأكد من صلاحيتها للبناء وتحمل الأوزان‏.‏
وقال إن هناك أساليب كثيرة وطرقا عديدة متاحة وخامات طبيعية متنوعة متوافرة وعددا كبيرا من العمالة‏..‏ بقليل من التفكير وتدبير الأمور يمكن مواجهة الاستغلال وارتفاع الأسعار المتزايد للحديد والأسمنت‏,‏ حتي نصل للحل الأمثل لحل مشكلة البناء‏.
من جريدة الاهرام‏​*


----------



## Alshahin (3 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله يا أخت أميرة عيني عليك باردة ... 
الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا

مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

مجهود ممتاز , بارك الله فيكِ مهندسة أميرة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 يوليو 2009)

الأخت أميرة الله يجزاك الخير 
ما تركتينا شي نقولوا الله يعطيك العافية 
و السلام عليكم و رمة الله و بركاته


----------



## عصام صايغ (4 يوليو 2009)

اختي اميرة اجد ان الحروف لاتسع معاني الشكر التي اريد قولها لك واسأل الله ان يمكنني من ارد اليك هذا الجميل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مجهود ممتاز , بارك الله فيكِ مهندسة أميرة


 
وجزانا واياكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يوليو 2009)

alshahin قال:


> ماشاء الله يا أخت أميرة عيني عليك باردة ...
> الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> مع تحياتي


 



abo alafkar قال:


> الأخت أميرة الله يجزاك الخير
> ما تركتينا شي نقولوا الله يعطيك العافية
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


 



عصام صايغ قال:


> اختي اميرة اجد ان الحروف لاتسع معاني الشكر التي اريد قولها لك واسأل الله ان يمكنني من ارد اليك هذا الجميل


 

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## life for rent (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهوووووووووووودك رائع كالعادة
بارك الله فيكى


----------



## baraka2003 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا م \ اميره


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع .. ربي يعطيكي العافية يا مهندسة 

والكلمات غير كافية للتعبير عن مجهودك .. ولكنني استفدت من مجهودك كثير


----------



## م / احمد عصام (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 مارس 2010)

اختاه بعض الصور لا تظهر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (19 مارس 2010)




----------



## علاء المنشاوى (7 مايو 2010)

اخوانى المهندسين السلام عليكم اولا ثانيا نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة او ما يسمى فى مصر مبانى كبس فكرتها كالاتى ان الحوائط هية اللى بتشيل الاحمال مباشرة من الاسقف هنا الحائط له تصميم خاص على انه كمرة عمميقة دى كل الفكرة العامة لكن قواعد التصميم اللى عايز يعرفها يدور على كتب استاذنا الكبير المهندس حسن قتحى المصرى


----------



## علاء المنشاوى (7 مايو 2010)

االلى عايز يعرف اكتر ممكن يتصل عليه 0186797982


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (24 يوليو 2010)

اقدم شكري للمهندس طارح الموضوع اولا كما اقدم شكري للمهندسة سنا الاسلام على مجهودها وتعبها في المشاركة 

بالموضوع جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم ونفع بكم الامة الاسلامية


----------



## مهندس بيئة (25 يوليو 2010)

معلومات قيمة شكرا للجميع


----------



## m_zezoo (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عايز اعرف طريقة تصميم الكمرات المرتكزه على الحوائط الحامله او طريقة ارتكاز الكمره على الحائط


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات ننتظر منك المزيد للاستفادة


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر واتمني الرجوع للبناء بالحوائط نسبة للغلاء الحاصل


----------



## ArSam (4 أكتوبر 2012)

نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة
موضوع شيق وفعال ومتعارف عليه علميا وهندسيا ، وله قوانين ودراسات ومعادلات وتصاميم عملية ومقاييس دولية ، يوجد كود من جمعية مواصفات امريكيه منظم للشروط والمواصفات والمقاييس والمعادلات ، بالمثل ايضا في كندا ، وللعلم فإنه يمكن البناء في هذا النظام لغاية سبعة أدوار ، وهواقتصادي جدا ويختصر زمن البناء الى الثلث في الغالب ذلك حسب ارتفاع المبنى مثلا فيلا دورين مساحة طابقية مأتين متر يمكن تنفيذها بالكامل خلال فترة اقل من شهرين ، واذا اعتمدت للأسقف بلاطات مفرغة مسبقة الصنع مع حوائط بوليمير ممكن ان تتقلص الى اقل من ثلاث اسابيع. هذا كلام عن تجربة والسلام. 
إن طريقة البناء المتبعة في وطننا العربي للبيوت السكنية المكونة من الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة بالموقع للأسقف والعمدان مع الحفر للقواعد العملاقة التي تصمم لتتحمل الأدوار الإضافية الموجوده في حلم المالك وخياله وكأنه يريد أن يخلد اكثر من مأة عام ، إن هذه الطريقة هي مكلفة من ناحيتين مالا وزمنا، الحوائط الحاملة منها ماهو طوب طيني أو بلك اسمنتي بعدة أنواع أو شرائح خرسانية مسبقة الصنع أو قوالب مفرغه بلاستيكية تملأ خرسانة ، أو قوالب من الفلين الفارغ تملأ بالخرسانة وهكذا ، ان الحسابات والدراسات تعتمد على نوع النظام الذي يتم اختياره وفقا لما هو متاح في البلد المراد انشاء المشروع فيه.


----------

